# A 3-some at last....



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Being one of the generation who never gets out much, last Friday I went out.

Whilst out on the town I pulled an older woman in a classy pub. She was a tidy sort for late 30's or perhaps even early 40's, looked after herself, with curves in all the right places.

We drank a bit, had a bit of a snog and a feel and she asked if I'd ever had the Sportsman's Double, a mother and daughter 3-some? I obviously said no, having never had a 3-some of any kind. We drank a bit more, then she said tonight was my lucky night.

When we got back to her house my heart was beating madly in anticipation of what was about to be. She put the hall light on, gave me a wink and shouted upstairs.

..........

..........

..........

You know whatâ€™s coming ..........

..........

..........

Yes you do..........

..........

..........

'Mum....are you still awake?'


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

EEEeeeewwww :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------

